# proxy pour mac



## kamalkoul (1 Mars 2009)

J'ai un macbook et en ce moment je suis en tunisie or j'ai remarquer que certain site était bloquée comme youtube ou encore daily motion. Il existe certain proxy comme ultrasurf sur windows qui permettent de naviguer anonymement mais je n'en trouve pas pour mac donc si quelqu'un a une idée sur un logiciel de ce type ce serai sympa de m'aider


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2009)

pas forcement besoin de "logiciel"
( même si des gerants de proxies via un utilitaire existent)


un proxy n'est rien d'autre qu'une "déviation" viia un relais
ca peut se régler
-via les navigateurs ( directement dans les preferences ou via des extensions , par exemple chez firefox) réglages parefeu et ou réglages de connexions
-via des logiciels en sup

Attention à un point
beaucoup de proxies sont des bifurcations techniques mais NON anonymisantes

pleins de fils là dessus


----------



## kamalkoul (9 Mai 2009)

Je pense que je me suis juste mal exprimé alors. je cherche un logiciel qui peut me permettre de naviguer anonymement parce que c'est impossible d'ouvrir youtube, dailymotion  ici et je trouve rien sur le net


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2009)

me serai je mal exprimé?

 comme dit en 2
- passer par des proxies
( ou logiciels gerant les proxies)

et il faut que ce soit des bons car dans certains endroits - disons avec "surf surveillé" , les surveillants ne sont pas idiots et de simples proxies NON anonymisants ca passera pas
( IP d'origine tracable)

-pleins de fils sur les proxies et liens divers


----------



## kamalkoul (9 Mai 2009)

mais le problème c'est que j'arrive pas à télécharger les extension ( Torpak pour firefox par exemple ) parce que les sites le permettant ont été bloqué ainsi que les proxy websites,


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2009)

tu vois ce que je veux dire par surveillants pas idiots?

Dans ton cas c'est pas facile
En plus il est clair que ces "surveillants" ne vont pas exposer en détail ce qu'ils surveillent ou bloquent ni leurs méthodes
(surf ca c'est evident , mais ca peut etre aussi par exemple le contenu d'email, donc même demander de l'aide à l'étranger et envoi par email de listes ,extensions , logiciel peut te causer des soucis, ainsi qu'à l'aidant)


----------



## kamalkoul (9 Mai 2009)

je comprend tes inquiétudes, mais je croit pas qu'il puisse t'arriver grand chose chose vu que tu n'est pas en tunisie et à moi aussi vu que j'ai fait les même recherche dans les forum quand j'utilisai un Windows . De toute façon je suis prêt a prendre le risques  . Donc si ta des idées .........


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2009)

je n'émettrai aucune hypothese concernant ce pays là

globalement c'est pas facile à contourner dans les cas où  surveillance et blocages  existent de fait
( quelques en soit les raisons  pas forcement politiques : exemple , certaines entreprises bloquant accès , du boulot , à des sites, chose très banale  dans plein de boites y compris en France, la raison invoquée , ouvertement étant  web =outil de travail)

un fil avec le pdf de rsf
( si t'arrives à le chopper)

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/bonjour-aide-pour-masquer-ip-229192.html


----------



## kamalkoul (9 Mai 2009)

heu le site de rsf est bloqué aussi lol mais je vais essayer de le lire avec le pc windows d'un pote ( il a un logiciel qui permet de surfer anonymement ) , en tout cas merci !!!!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2009)

> e site de rsf est bloqué aussi lol


Ah quelle surprise surprenante
( mode bisounours)


il y a un pdf contenant , comment dire , les trucs et combines du "cyber dissidents"

on va essayer un truc
herbegement externe et voir si tu peux y acceder

http://www.filedropper.com/guidebloggercyberdissident-fr


----------



## kamalkoul (9 Mai 2009)

Alléluia j'ai réussi  grâce à toi bien sûr. Merci 1000 fois !! Je vais m'y mettre tout de suite !!! j'espère que cette fois ci c'est la bonne


----------

